# Vista Won't load (past loading screen)



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's my System specs:

EVGA 8800 GTX KO ACS3 edition
Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
X-FI Xtreme Gamer
Western Digital Raptor 150GB x2 in RAID-0
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB x2
Corsair Dominator 2 gig ram
EVGA Nforce 680I SLI Motherboard
Thermaltake VA8003BWS Black ATX Tower Case
Windows Vista x64.

Every time I try to load windows, it goes to the Windows Loading screen, and it won't load. SOMETIMES, it MIGHT load, but then freeze when the cursor circle of vista shows (with the vista background), sometimes it MIGHT go further, but trying to open anything it will like freeze, then unfreeze. Sometimes I get a blue screen that says Windows detected a problem and has shut down to keep it safe or something stupid like that, I have no Idea whats going on but I spend a lot on this computer and I REALLY need help.

Also... If I try to boot in safe mode, it does this:
[Loading Windows Files] (and then it shoots down this list of files and stops, heres some of them)

Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\nvrd64.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\mup.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\ecache.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\ataport.sys
Loaded: \Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor64.sys
[Please wait...]

Of course nothing happens no matter how long I wait. A lot fly by so I can't read those ones off, I hope you get the idea

If I put in the vista CD, it will load up (Windows is loading files), show that colorful vista background and then Nothing else, i can just move the mouse arrow around, but no menus or anything come up.

Also tried a Registry fixer thing and this is how that turned out








This scan was taking so long, i went to sleep when it was like 20,000 which is insane enough for me, wake up with that crash error also. Do you think I could put in the Windows CD, choose Install Windows and it might fix (without losing all my files) I finally have it up again but I'm afraid if I reboot it will go through this loop again, windows not loading, rebooting 1000x over and over...


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

First thing to do is back up the files you don't want to lose.
You could try a system restore to a time before this happened or if that doesn't work
Set your boot order to CD first, put your install CD in and do a
repair install


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 24, 2007)

kodi said:


> First thing to do is back up the files you don't want to lose.
> You could try a system restore to a time before this happened or if that doesn't work
> Set your boot order to CD first, put your install CD in and do a
> repair install


Thats what I tried to do. Like I said, it does the 'Windows is loading files" then it shows that vista background and has nice colors, but no menus or anything come up, it does show the mouse cursor but thats all >_< I'm gonna reboot this computer right now and try again i guess, if not i'll be back here on my other computer =/


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah it's still doing it. When I do thaty Registry scan, i get alot of Missing or Invalid paths. Also I get alot of "Program" has stopped working and was closed errors. 

Is it possible i'm missing Windows files or something? I can re-add them somehow, like Install Windows again and I won't lose any of my files?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

vista does not have the repair install like xp,the workaround is to run an upgrade install
first boot from the vista disk to the install screen
down the bottom left corner
try that repair option first


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 24, 2007)

dai said:


> vista does not have the repair install like xp,the workaround is to run an upgrade install
> first boot from the vista disk to the install screen
> down the bottom left corner
> try that repair option first


Yes I have tried that, i clicked the Repair at startup and it did its thing and rebooted the computer, I dont think it helped. Also, everytime I do a registry scan, it takes FOREVER, never even getting past the scan everytime it scans System Software Settings.

*BTW, even tho you people are still trying to help me, I would like to thank you for your fast replies. I posted this on Toms hardware and haven't even gotten a reply.*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tap f8 when booting and try
last known good configuration


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 24, 2007)

dai said:


> tap f8 when booting and try
> last known good configuration


I've tried that, same old stuff. I think it's something to do with Windows Vista missing files, is there any way to get them back without losing all my stuff?


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 24, 2007)

I get this error also when I make it to desktop at times.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
sfc /SCANNOW


----------

